# Funny BLD Story Method Stories!



## JLarsen (Nov 5, 2008)

So anybody that has done a story method for memo before knows that the more rediculous the story the better, here, if you can remember them, put your most rediculous story. Badmephisto's are awesome. =]

My first story ever just today; Were deep in the middle of the ocean, and a fish implodes. A Kraken comes and eats it, because it was hungry, and dead fish are delicious, as everyone knows. On the surface, my friend Jared is fishing when he hooks something. He reels in to find an exploding grenade, and an anaconda in his face....=](The more rediculous the better!) The fish from the beginning then begins to ingest the organs of the Kraken, when suddenly an atom bomb goes off, and everything is killed. The end.=] 

Decent for my first one ever ah?

YOUR TURN!


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 5, 2008)

It's very long. Permutation should be less than 20 images/words. I actually do 1 visual journey one a clock for EP, 1 visual picture for EO, and about 7 random syllables for corners (I sound it out as about 2-3 words). So you can say it's only 4 chunks of information or 20 pieces.
Nice story! I was never so creative and try to rely on my short term memory.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 5, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> It's very long. Permutation should be less than 20 images/words. I actually do 1 visual journey one a clock for EP, 1 visual picture for EO, and about 7 random syllables for corners (I sound it out as about 2-3 words). So you can say it's only 4 chunks of information or 20 pieces.
> Nice story! I was never so creative and try to rely on my short term memory.



Naht the words arent an issue, and when I'm actually recalling the story, i don't remember it so much as words but events. Like as I was doing that I started with the Fish, F,then I implode, then Kraken was K, etc etc. It's the easier to recall this than a string of numbers, and this is soooo much funner.=]


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a hard time remembering whole groups of locations from my journeys, since they are each discrete and unrelated stories for me.

Some of my funnier locations are:

Johnny Depp repeatedly hitting Jabba the Hutt in the face with a huge 6 foot fly swatter.

Jeebs from the movie Men in Black (the guy in the shop who gets shot in the head by Tommy Lee Jones, and green guts go everywhere) explodes his head and Neo (from the Matrix) does his crazy bending over backwards while staying on his feet move to dodge the guts, and the guts land on a librarian who is sitting behind Neo.

I'm having a hard time remembering some other ones, but the next time I do a solve and get a funny location I'll post it here.

Chris


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 5, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> I have a hard time remembering whole groups of locations from my journeys, since they are each discrete and unrelated stories for me.
> 
> Some of my funnier locations are:
> 
> ...




Hahahah that's nice, I'll come up with a much better one tonight, and hopefully get my first full BLD.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 5, 2008)

I make a sentence/phrase out of words starting with the letters I get for edges. here's one I had a while ago:
*H*orse *J*umped *Q*uickly *O*ver *L*aundry *W*hile *S*lowly *E*ating *N*azi *C*ookies
yeah....


----------



## wryyl (Nov 5, 2008)

I think my first ever story had something to do with UFOs catching fire from uranium and landing on a dark lord holding an umbrella.

I don't make stories now though.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 5, 2008)

all of my stories are weird and funny, but I can't recall one just now. hold on, let me do a bld solve and I'll talk it through... 

Edges

I shoved a Bone down an Owl's throat, the owl spewed out bent spoons (Yuri) and they were used to Row away to safety. While rowing, the water turned to Oil which exploded like a Gong, the gongs were all wearing Wigs which turned out to be tiny hairy Robots wearing Bow ties, which matched the one my Granny wears. She was naked but wearing a Gown. 

Corners

Ca Fa Li Ma Po Gi Ga

I don't so much remember the exact story for the edges, I just remember the link between each object.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 5, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> all of my stories are weird and funny, but I can't recall one just now. hold on, let me do a bld solve and I'll talk it through...
> 
> Edges
> 
> ...




I Think I might just learn the sentences with words beginning of with one letter, it takes FOREVER to make a story.

BTW first BLD attempt -3 corners =]


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 5, 2008)

What a coincidence. Last night at a bar, I comprehended how difficult sequences of numbers can be to remember. So this morning (before I knew of this thread) I decided to try a story method by associating objects to the numbers.
edge cycles: (1 11 6 3 2)(4 10 9 8 12 7)(5)
I converted the edge cycles into the story "I throw a pencil (1) through goal posts (11) at the Star of David (6 pointed star) but it lands near a stool (3 legs) and rolls under some sexy legs (2)." Next I have the story, "A cow (4 legs) drops an egg (10 has a zero) onto a Cube (9 is 3x3) which an octopus (8 tenticles) is considering speed solving (12=clock) but he plays craps instead (7=dice)."

Sorry my stories are boring, but it was my first effort ever with a memory method. I think the story helped a lot in this case of mine. The corners were easy to memo, so no story was needed for me. The orientations were no big deal either. I used an E-perm to change corner pairs, and a T-perm to solve parity. This marks my 34th successful 3x3 solve. I still take way too much time, but I enjoy it.


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2008)

Go Rjohnson! You'll soon catch up to my ~700 solves  (this is way to small a number , I need to practice more!)

You can go faster, just need to believe it!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 5, 2008)

joey said:


> Go Rjohnson! ...
> You can go faster, just need to believe it!



LOL, makes me think "Go Forrest! GO!" We'll see. I'm not sure I'm ready for speed yet until I feel more comfortable. Memo time is a problem for me. Oh, and execution time too. 

That free-style stuff for BLD seems the way to go. Maybe one day I'll work on that. And Chris H says 4x4 BLD is a rush -- a stepping stone to larger cubes too.


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2008)

Trust me, you could easily be faster. Only memorise so you're like 75% sure


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree. rjohnson, you really should start carefully timing all of your solves. And then go for some improved speed. I'm sure you can easily get sub-20 on your next solve, and sub-10 within 5 to 10 solves.

Why should you do this? Because at 25 minutes per solve, you're seriously limiting the number of solves you get to practice. If you get to sub-10, you'll be able to do lots more in less time, which buys you more time to do other things, and also means you get to do more solves per day. It's really worth it.

After a few solves at sub-10, you'll be able to go as slowly and carefully as you want to and still be sub-15. And if you'll push yourself just a little more, we'll be saying that after a few solves at sub-5, you'll be able to go as slowly and carefully as you want and still be sub-7:30.

Trust me, you can do this.


----------



## tim (Nov 5, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I Think I might just learn the sentences with words beginning of with one letter, it takes FOREVER to make a story.



In fact, it does.

RJohnson: Stick to stories, they are great in competitions .


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2008)

No, seriously, it takes FOREVER


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 5, 2008)

Mike if I can ask you a question please....

My successful solves are generally under 10 minutes now, but I'm trying to get faster. At the moment I'm getting a lot of DNFs cos I'm trying to rush the memo. What advice would you give for me to improve? Should I slow down and get the memo concrete before donning the blindfold, or should I continue to try and get the memo faster and just accept the DNFs?

thanks


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2008)

The second. Or the first. Or both


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2008)

Joey has good advice. Basically, your best bet is not to get comfortable with anything in particular - just try different things. When you slow down and get the memory solid, you can usually execute really fast, and it helps you practice thinking ahead. When you speed up the memo, it helps you work on memorizing properly in a single shot, rather than relying on multiple repetitions to get it solid. Both help.

Looking back on when I started BLD, when I first got sub-10 (which happened fairly quickly), I started experimenting a lot with different memory methods. I used letters directly, stories with words beginning with the letters, images associated with the pieces to do person-action-object, etc. Playing around with that for a couple of months, I got where I was averaging around 7 minutes. Then one day I tried switching to visual for the edges, and instantly I jumped below 5 minutes. Now I don't use visual again, since I have a better memory system so I can use it almost as fast as visual.

I must admit I've never changed anything with memorizing corners - I just use digits 1-8 for the permutation and hexadecimal for orientation, which I've done since the beginning.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Joey has good advice. Basically, your best bet is not to get comfortable with anything in particular - just try different things. When you slow down and get the memory solid, you can usually execute really fast, and it helps you practice thinking ahead. When you speed up the memo, it helps you work on memorizing properly in a single shot, rather than relying on multiple repetitions to get it solid. Both help.
> 
> Looking back on when I started BLD, when I first got sub-10 (which happened fairly quickly), I started experimenting a lot with different memory methods. I used letters directly, stories with words beginning with the letters, images associated with the pieces to do person-action-object, etc. Playing around with that for a couple of months, I got where I was averaging around 7 minutes. Then one day I tried switching to visual for the edges, and instantly I jumped below 5 minutes. Now I don't use visual again, since I have a better memory system so I can use it almost as fast as visual.
> 
> I must admit I've never changed anything with memorizing corners - I just use digits 1-8 for the permutation and hexadecimal for orientation, which I've done since the beginning.



thanks for your advice, Mike. I will experiment with different methods and I will practise both getting the memo concrete and also speeding up the memo as well. At the moment I do My corners very similar to you, but I use Consanants for the corners and 3 vowels for orientation. I use Letter Pair images and a link/story system for edges, like on badmephisto's vids. I think that's slow though, so I may change it. 

I'm back full time at work, so I don't really get chance to practice, but I will try to do at least 1 or 2 every day, more at the weekend.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Joey has good advice. Basically, your best bet is not to get comfortable with anything in particular - just try different things. When you slow down and get the memory solid, you can usually execute really fast, and it helps you practice thinking ahead. When you speed up the memo, it helps you work on memorizing properly in a single shot, rather than relying on multiple repetitions to get it solid. Both help.
> 
> Looking back on when I started BLD, when I first got sub-10 (which happened fairly quickly), I started experimenting a lot with different memory methods. I used letters directly, stories with words beginning with the letters, images associated with the pieces to do person-action-object, etc. Playing around with that for a couple of months, I got where I was averaging around 7 minutes. Then one day I tried switching to visual for the edges, and instantly I jumped below 5 minutes. Now I don't use visual again, since I have a better memory system so I can use it almost as fast as visual.
> 
> I must admit I've never changed anything with memorizing corners - I just use digits 1-8 for the permutation and hexadecimal for orientation, which I've done since the beginning.




What's hexadecimal? I'm not really liking 0's A's and C's for orientation.


----------



## tim (Nov 5, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Joey has good advice. Basically, your best bet is not to get comfortable with anything in particular - just try different things. When you slow down and get the memory solid, you can usually execute really fast, and it helps you practice thinking ahead. When you speed up the memo, it helps you work on memorizing properly in a single shot, rather than relying on multiple repetitions to get it solid. Both help.
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexadecimal


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's where I described the method. Back then I used 3OP for edges too, so I described it for both sets of orientation. Now that I use M2, I only use it for corners.

For multi, I now encode my hexadecimal into letter pairs, and then use my letter pair images to memorize them. I use the following encoding:
1=I
2=W
3=H
4=R
5=V
6=X
7=S
8=G
9=N
and then A-F are just A-F. It works really well - I need two pairs to cover the corner orientation, and I just put those two images at one location together to store the orientation.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 7, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> What's hexadecimal? I'm not really liking 0's A's and C's for orientation.



I still use hexadecimal for the edge orientation stage of 3OP. Each edge can be designated as a "1" (needs flipping) or as a "0" (no flip needed). So for the 4 edges on top we have a set of ones and zeros. Likewise, 4 edges on the 2nd layer, and likewise 4 edges on the bottom layer. Each set of 4 can be treated as a hexadecimal number. For example, 0001 1111 0111 would be 1F7 in hex. The "1F7" is not hard for me to memorize.

I read how Mike H uses hexadecimal for corners. He flags each corner on top that needs to go clockwise, and makes a hex number. He also flags each corner on top that needs to go anti-clockwise and makes a hex number. He does this for the bottom too. The result is 4 hex numbers. Personally, I prefer to memo corner orientations as patterns like "wheels", "chameleon", "pi" similar to the method at http://cube.garron.us/BLD/CO.htm although right now I use nothing but monoflips to twist the corners.


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2008)

I just had a really easy M2 memo for edges

bituknfg

I memoed be a toucan you fag -lol apparently toucan is spelt with a c so i shot to c instead of k resulting in a DNF.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 9, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> I just had a really easy M2 memo for edges
> 
> bituknfg
> 
> I memoed be a toucan you fag -lol apparently toucan is spelt with a c so i shot to c instead of k resulting in a DNF.



hahahahahaha thats great, a mishap in spelling = epic fail!


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 9, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> I just had a really easy M2 memo for edges
> 
> bituknfg
> 
> I memoed be a toucan you fag -lol apparently toucan is spelt with a c so i shot to c instead of k resulting in a DNF.



How do you not accidentally execute:
BATUCNUFG?
I would have used: bitu knife G.
Perhaps I should adopt this method for edge memo? I know there is the chance of pronoucing and executing a vowel that's not actually there and confusing C and S, C and K and Q, G and J, etc. That's why I did not use this at first. However, 12 random letter isn't too bad, it's not a lot of info to use. It's actually more efficient than my syllable system. Being about to use M2 rather than 3OP is a big advantage over visualizing a clock. However, memorizing this sound would cause me to get confuse if I use syllables for corners, which would force me to do visual 3OP corners using (rather than clock, a compass).

Any other ideas for memorizing edges? (not image/journey or visual?)


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

I use numbers for edges and letters for corners and make up random stuff to memorise it. Last week I got this for corner memo: AFGH | BE. I don't think I will ever get easier things to memo (AFGHanistan, BElgium). Stories take to long, you only need the most important words.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 25, 2008)

During Decatur Open, Chris Hardwick was memoing, and started laughing on the stage. After the solve(DNF), he couldn't remember it. I really wanted to know


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't normally use a story method but today it worked well for my edges. Here it is:

Warner-Bros (WB) gave (GV) pajamas (PJ) to headquarters (HQ) at MLX (MLX). I don't really know what MLX is but I just made it up for the sake of memorizing.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> During Decatur Open, Chris Hardwick was memoing, and started laughing on the stage. After the solve(DNF), he couldn't remember it. I really wanted to know



oh yeah I remember that. I wanted to know what it was too.


----------

